# What's a better sport rugby or NFL?



## HG 400 (Oct 21, 2016)

NFL is for little girls tbh they wear helmets.


----------



## RI 360 (Oct 30, 2016)

hockey.


----------



## Infidel (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm a filthy European so Rugby has my heart immediately.


----------



## Bassomatic (Nov 2, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> NFL is for little girls tbh they wear helmets.









Totally not a helmet. While it's not same as NFL helm's it's mostly to prevent boxers ear.


----------



## Ninja_Warrior (Nov 21, 2016)

Rugby is likely better.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 23, 2016)

Rugby players don't beat and rape enough women tbh


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Rugby players don't beat and rape enough women tbh


Not enough black rugby players. We do our beating and raping on the field.


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 4, 2016)

Neither. Everyone knows it's STREAKING on both fields!


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Feb 14, 2017)

Rugby is way better, Americuck football is gay.


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 14, 2017)

Rugby all the way.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 14, 2017)

nfl


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 14, 2017)

NFL. I've never heard of rugdy


----------



## Shokew (Feb 14, 2017)

Football, as in soccer - as long as it's not in the US.


----------



## Strelok (Feb 19, 2017)

Baseball, they give you a weapon to beat the referee to death with if he doesn't do what you say.

More sports should have that.


----------



## PerishableDryGoods (Jun 2, 2017)

Hornussen the native sport of Switzerland


----------

